# Can you put 101 unleaded gasoline in a 2000 740il?



## kharlanov (Jun 23, 2010)

i've been feeding my 740il with 92 but always wanted to know if i can fill it up with anything higher without damaging the engine thank you


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Yes, as long as it is unleaded.

But in most cars, it won't make a performance difference.


----------



## iceben (Apr 10, 2010)

Octane number is a measure of knock resistance. All gasoline has the same Btu/gal.

The only reason you might get higher performance is if your engine knocks on 92 and the engine computer retards the spark (thereby hurting performance) to compensate. If the recommended fuel is 92, you won't get more power with anything higher.


----------

